# Wife won the Wasatch golden ticket



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Unfortunately my wife isn't quite as nuts in the hills as I am so I could use a little help with some info on the unit in areas that I can take her without being single by the end of the hunt. :O•-: . 

So TEX my wife will be joining you in chasing the elusive wasatch wapiti. We will have to get together and share a camp.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I think I could take you to a couple of spots that she could just sit and wait.....no reason to hike!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

That is exatcly what I need Kelly. I still hope to get her out to chase a few bugles through the hills.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> Unfortunately my wife isn't quite as nuts in the hills as I am so I could use a little help with some info on the unit in areas that I can take her without being single by the end of the hunt. :O•-: .
> 
> So TEX my wife will be joining you in chasing the elusive wasatch wapiti. We will have to get together and share a camp.


Ya, send her up, I'll be lonely...  

From hunting there in the past I can tell you that place is an elk petting zoo. The real problem isn't the amount of elk or the number of bulls you'll see, it's getting away from the hoards of people up there hunting. I'll be scouting places away from the beaten path where only a horse can get to.


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

Send me a PM...I know the area well and helped a buddy close the deal last year on a nice 6 point. Would be happy to provide some help. I take my wife every year and the hike is easy to get into elk.

LA


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Very cool Ken! Should be a great time for you and the wife. Wish I knew the area better so I could help you out, haven't been in there hunting since I was kiddo. Good luck!


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

I think she'll have no problem getting into elk sitting and calling a little. Don't burn her out in the early part of the hunt when all the other archers are out too and the elk aren't talking to much. The best part will be the last week!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> alpinebowman said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately my wife isn't quite as nuts in the hills as I am so I could use a little help with some info on the unit in areas that I can take her without being single by the end of the hunt. :O•-: .
> ...


Yeah right, steel horse! :O•-:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Ken, there are lots of elk and lots of places your wife should be able to get into elk on this unit.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info and keep it coming. Me and the family went out last weekend and was stopped by snow so were unable to get to many good vantage points. We did see a bull moose, 3 bulls a cow and 1 buck and about 10 does. To bad most were on private ground.I will post some pics when I get them pulled off the camera.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I am taking the weekend to do some much needed scouting and time in the hills. I will hopefully have plenty pictures of big bulls for all next week.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good Luck! I was up there last weekend and there is still lots of snow. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

well it was a great weekend in the hills and we even found a few elk. We found about 40 elk with 15 of them being bulls. We found 1 good bull and one great bull we need to keep tabs on. Let me know what you think of the 6 point. The rest were small to med raghorns.

big 6 pics




































Wide 5 pics


















a photogenic buck I found







.

I sure wish the hunt wasn't coming so fast. There are too many great areas on the unit to check out.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that 6 point is a nice bull. good luck to you and your wife on her hunt.How was the snow up there ?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

We still ran into an impassable drift in one spot. beside that spot it was 99% snow free.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I hunted that unit for 22 days last year. Lots and lots of great elk and even more country. Pick an area you can get away from other hunters, there is plenty. Once you decide that just dedicate all your time and scouting in getting to know that area. You will have a ton of fun and should be a success. Too many hunters bounce back and forth from one area to another. This is a recipe for failure. Get to know the area and stick to it. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

bwhntr thanks for the advice. I have had the same thought about concentrating on one area but not knowing the area at all makes it hard to know which one to pick. It is going to be hard sticking to one area with all the animals the unit holds. For the next couple of weeks it is a blitz to find the best wife friendly areas with elk and quickly narrow down after that.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Im sure you are getting alot of advice and suggestions on areas. If you do find yourself in a situation you need more suggestions, I will be happy to help.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweet pics. It's getting harder and harder to keep the anticipation level in check. Good Luck to your wife.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well Another weekend of wondering the hills in a new area. Found lots of water, or maybe I should say I found a few places without water. Every corner of the mountain had water oozing out. I found a few are with good water holes and also found a great rutting area that was torn up from years of use and abuse. Too bad it was a nasty hike and it seemed the bears liked it also. 

With all the great sign and the lack people I only saw 4 cows and no bulls. I did see a tall 4 point buck right off the road and several does. The strangest sighting of the weekend was the deer and long fluffy and white critter that must have been having a stand off when I stumbled into them at about 8 feet. Needless to say I am 90% sure it wasn't a coyote. 

So needless to say no pics from the weekend besides a porcupine I nearly stepped on so I hope for a better trip next weekend.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've got a couple of SMOKER tree stand spots I'm not using this year....

I'll just have to bind fold ya and pinky swear you never show anyone.. 

PM me if your interested..


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well like always the people that are part of this forum are great. This weekend I went to the south of the berry and checked out some new area once again. To make the weekend better I was able to meet goofy for a moring tour of the mountain. I think I made his weekned when I told him I had never been to the area. Despite being an area newbie goofy was more than excited to show me around to some of his favorite haunts on the snatch. Along with goofy my friend UT1031 offered up some help as well. 
Despite once again being stopped by impassable roads I drove and hiked alot of territory in a short couple of days. In all I saw 6 bulls, 7-8 cow/calves, 3bucks and about 8 does/fawns.

Here are a few pics from the weekend. I think We found another shooter :mrgreen:





































One of these is not like the other or maybe an identity crises :O•-:










Once again I want to thank 1031 and goofy for the help and I hope to tred the hills with you again.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh ya! thats a good one! Reminds a lot of the elk my uncle took off the panguitch lake unit. the locals named him "whale tale" because of his awesome back end!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Goose I kind of nick named him elky whales for a spin on the old eastwood movie. He has the prettiest whale tale I have personally seen on a bull.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Another nice bull! I'm running into the same problem of closed roads. I guess we can't out guess mother nature.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet pics alpine.......I knew yours turned out better than mine...

Had fun cruisin around with ya and watching those bulls.
I talk to the forest service today about my favorite access roads that were closed
by wash outs and downed trees....

The washed our culvert they are going to fix....

They are not going to do anything with the other two....
You or I will have to go back with a chain saw and open then one road....
The other one will dry out if it ever stops raining......

And ya, watchen that big big bull made it realy fun....


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

alpinebowman said:


> I think We found another shooter :mrgreen:


Ya think? That's an incredible looking bull. They don't get any more character than that 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy cow! that's a great looking bull.

Best of luck to your wife, alpinebowman!!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Couldn't find one with good thirds huh?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

looking good


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well had a good scouting trip this weekend but haven't had time to upload any pics. Unfortunately I wasn't able to get many due to the distance but I did manage to see about 25 bulls and 50-60 cows/calves. I will get pics up in the next day or 2.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I drove by the washed out culvert Friday, went up the road to check ..
The forest service has not fix it yet,,,,,,still closed.

Did you happen to find that 7X8 ?  

Did you do the "Ax man" thing? :lol:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I finally had a minute to post some pics. 
here is a decent bull courtesy of UT1031

Here's looking at you:









and a 4 legged omnivore messing with the camera









To answer goofy we didn't find the 7x8 but we did find this guy in the general area.


















I also made a quick stop by on Sunday to finish the ax man project with the help of my brother and made a quick dash down to the camera and did see a few elk starting to come in to the wallow. Nothing gigantic but a good 6 and a big 5 so I am excited to see what is there this weekend. I should have a SD card to swap it out with this time.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

We are still on for Saturday!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well the first weekend was a bust in more than one way. We started out losing my fuel pump half way up sheep creek. I was able to make it to camp and my great brother brought me parts. Always fun to change one of those on the mountain. :evil: 

Sat the wife in the stand all day saturday without a critter coming in. She did have a few things walk in the general area she heard but no sightings. On the way to pick her up I get a flat tire, :evil: :evil: My second on this road in 3 weeks. :evil: 

Sunday we get in the stand a little late but less than 20 minutes after I leave a rag four comes in to water giving us all hope for the day. Unfortunately that was the last sighting of the day. 

So after 20+ hours in the stand with so little activity the wife was certainly a little worn out. We are heading out this weekend to check on a few leads of bulls from the week but the general census so far has been few sightings of elk all around the unit. hopefully these afternoon storms stop soon to dry things out and I cant wait until they start to talk. 

Good luck to the rest of you out there and i will update again next week.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck Alpine! Hope she slams a good one!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey all! This is Amity, Ken - aka alpinebowman's wife! He asked me to post up my story about this years hunt! Which was amazing, and even though it didn't end up the way I would have liked it, it still was amazing! 

It is long, but thanks for reading it!

Amity

Well first off, I have to give a HUGE thanks to my hubby Ken! He scouted for about 2 months, with and with out me to find the elk before we started hunting. And a HUGE thanks to all the men that told him where they were, and offered up their honey holes, and best spots to find them, as we have never hunted elk outside of the Wasatch Front.

I also need to give a HUGE thanks to Valeena Dye's hubby, Clint Dye! He was a blast to hike around with on the mountain, and our daughter Claire, thought he was the bees knees back at camp! I also need to thank Ken's little bro, Daniel Oetker, for being my personal guide a couple of days, and for help in scouting when we weren't finding a thing. And another big thanks for Ken's Mom, Carol, she stayed back at camp with Claire, the last week of hunting while Ken and I tried to track my elk down.

Well the first 2 weekends of the hunt were no bueno. The elk were few and far between, and were not talking, and weren't even interested in talking, let alone a cow call. It was so hot, and they weren't moving hardly at all. We couldn't track them down at watering holes, or at wallows. It was crazy! Clint said that this wasn't normal, and every one that we had talked to had said that this year was unseasonable warm, as well as wet. So there normal routines, were a little jacked up to say the least, and they weren't as "predictable". So we chalked the first two weeks up to that, and hoped that it would turn cooler and they would begin to rut more. 

Until Labor Day weekend. That is when it got crazy! 

Well, we headed down to Avintaquin because we had heard there were some nice herds down there. Set up camp & got ready for the hunt the next day. Didn't see much, didn't hear much, brutal hills - for two days. I think I even told Ken that I never want to hunt elk again! (mind you this was after we had been hiking for 1 1/2 days and not seeing anything and my feet hurt, back hurt, spirit hurt) So on Sunday afternoon, after the morning hunt, we had a little pow wow, and decided that we needed to move camp to Strawberry, because we knew there were elk there, and more of them, and we weren't seeing jack where we were at. So we hurriedly jammed our camp into the back of the truck and headed to Strawberry. 

We get to Strawberry and get settled in and Ken and Clint head over to where we have some friends hunting cows/spikes and he tells them that there has been a herd above his camp and the come in at night like clock work and out the next day, but he hasn't been able to get in on them, and he basically told us the general area of where this bull & herd of cows came in. So the game plan for the next day is to go to them, and hope we can catch them before they get into the area. 

Well going in there blind, we did end up finding them. It was just about legal shooting light, and the herd topped the hill, and a couple of cows spotted Clint & I. We ducked down into the sage brush & waited for them to cross into the quakies, with the bull being about the 4th one to cross over, but staying low enough on the other side of the hill we really couldn't see him. Once they had gone into the quakies, we decided to get in after them. We could hear the cows "talking" back and forth as we entered, and needless to say about 50 yards in we get busted by one of his cows, who took it upon herself to be nosy and hang out in the back of the herd and keep an eye out on things, and then she bedded down. So we tried to wait her out, but we ended up getting bored, and tried to sneak around her. Another failed attempt, and they all headed down and out of the quakies. We tried to come around & get in on top of them but ended up not being able to get close enough. We decided that we would come back that night.

Well that night we decided to drop in on top of them instead of coming in from the bottom. Well that was crazy! Needless to say, we didn't see a thing! We ended up getting lost/trapped in some choke cherry bushes that are probably the worst thing in the world, next to scrub oak! Clint & I decided that the only way to get through them was to head down into the canyon, so we took off. Well I got caught up in a bunch and Clint just kept going, and pretty soon, I hear him yell "Amity STAY BACK - I just walked through a bees nest" a few choice words, and him grunting, I stand still and can hear and see the bees flying everywhere. I headed to the south to get around the nest, and I get to Clint, and he has gotten stung by two bees! Once on the nose & at his hair line on his neck! Brutal. Needless to say, if the elk were there. They weren't any more! We headed back to the truck not seeing a thing!



The next day I decided I wanted to sit at a water hole/wallow that had a nice 5x5 bull coming into it, we called "Hook" because his main beam hooked forward towards his nose instead of towards his body! Nice bull! Well not a thing came in that entire day. I walked out of there bummed that nothing came in.


The next day was an awesome day! Clint & I got into the elk! It was crazy! Ken & Clint glassed this mountain side while I was sitting in my tree stand the day before, and we decided to try it out today. It was a chilly morning, and we both were struggling to find some energy/ambition to get out of the truck. So we were sitting there with the window rolled down, and it is silent, and out of nowhere, an elk bugles, and Clint says alright. Lets head down there!

We headed down to where they had seen the bulls the day before and as we are almost to the bottom, Clint sees a nice bull about a third of the way up the hill. He decided to cow call at it to see if it is interested in that right now. He calls at it and it does nothing. Not even interested. It looks our way, and precedes to walk up the mountain.

Well we weren't able to get in on him, so he gets a way.

Shortly there after, we hear some more bugles up the mountain. And then some more. Like there were two of them.

So we start heading that way through the pines, and over dead fall and bushes that are chest high! Pretty soon we are getting close enough that when they bugle, you feel like your ribs are vibrating because of the sound! It was intense. We couldn't figure out what was going on, because one elk would bugle, and then the other one and it just seemed that they were chasing each other across the mountain side. We were able to use that to our advantage, as they didn't hear us move in on them at all. We had decided to stop and listen and see if we could figure out where they were, so we are standing there in some short brush (for once) and out of no where this 6x6 bull appears about 100 yards away from me, walking straight down the same path at us. We stop & stand still. The wind is heading down hill, and he keeps walking. He gets closer, and I adjust my sight as Clint tells me he is 40 yards broadside away from us. Clint then cow calls, and he stops, broadside to us. I have my release on, arrow knocked, and he stops behind 3 quakie saplings. Totally covering his vital area! All I could see was his ass & half of his face & antlers. I hear Clint say shoot it. And the elk turns & runs away, and I try and pull back and aim before he takes off. Well it turns out that Clint had a perfect view of him, and I didn't. We were standing about 2 people way from each other. It was a tough memory. The elk stood there for at least 7 seconds! I could have shot him 2 times at least! Clint says "Such is Life" and we decided to head out of there and come back in the evening.

We went back that evening, and didn't see or hear a thing. It was a slow night, and we packed up camp and came home.



Well now to this past weekend/week.

We headed back up to Strawberry. We got to our camping spot late, but got set up & as it got dark, a very nice guy stopped by our camp & told us of some nice bulls he had seen and he was only out hunting spikes, so he said to have at it and good luck!

The next day we hiked our booties off, and didn't see much. We could hear them but they usually were far away & not interested in cow calls or bugles. We headed back to camp for some lunch & to rest. Back at camp we ate lunch, and decided to take a nap, well it started to lightening & thunder & rain. Rain turned into hail, hail turned into rain. Crazy! By the time it was all said and done we had about a half inch of hail on the ground & the temperature had dropped!

We put on our rain gear & headed out.

We ended up crossing some tracks and decided to follow them. We followed them for about 70 yards, and started hearing cows, and then the bull started bugling. We followed them down into the quakies, and to about 100 yards. We had this massive pine tree between us & them, so we were able to move around and decide what to do. We decided, that I would sneak into them as much as possible, and Ken would try and bugle, to see if he would be interested in a little challenge & hopefully come towards me for a shot! He was a nice 6x6 bull, with about 5 cows.

Well I got with in about 80 yards, and waited for all hell to break loose. Ken called, and the bull bugled back. Ken called again, and nothing. About 3 or 4 minutes later, he pushed his cows up & out. He wasn't interested in us.

Well the next day was no good either. Hiked and hiked, and nothing. We had ran into a couple other hunters....all with the same tag I did, and they had all said the same thing. That the elk were weird, weren't interested in defending their cows. Not interested in going after other cows. Crazy stuff. So all we saw were 3 spikes & a cow (last resort shots! ;o) )

Monday, we headed out late. We slept in and didn't get out until about 8:30. We heard a couple of cows, and Ken decided to walk to the ridge edge to see if there was anything down there, and then signaled for me to head that way.

There were about 4 cows & a nice 5 or 6x6 in a meadow, milling around. The wind was perfect, so we headed down. We got within 120 yards, and the cows hadn't scented us or anything. There was a cow bedded down, keepin an eye on everything, and the bull was just bugling every now and again. He got up and started walking further away from us & so we decided to drop our packs, and see if we could swing wide & get in front of him for a closer shot & to get away from the cows. Well we were able to do both, and as we were getting closer, all of a sudden they pick up & leave! We couldn't figure it out. We headed back to our packs, and come to find out that they had been pushed out by the resident roaming range maggots!!! (sheep) **** THEM!!!

So we decided to head back to camp & relax before the nights hunt.

We headed out & decided to just head down the canyon from our camp. I had heard bulls in there bugling the night before & some cows & was super curious about it.(proved to be a good hunch!)

We hiked all the way down, and at the bottom had heard some cows. We stopped & waited for them to show themselves, but never did see them. As we were starting to round the next ridge, we heard a bugle, and below us further down the canyon, 2 or 3 other bulls are bugling, and he is responding back to them. This is going on the whole time we stalk into him! As we get closer, we spook out his 3 or 4 cows he had, so he starts going crazy bugling more, trying to get his cows to come back.

Well we stayed low, as the wind was coming down the canyon at us & the bull was above us.

We walked through some quakies & Ken says to me "Get an Arrow he is just on top of the ridge" as he says this the elk bugles again. I get my arrow knocked, and stand next to Ken, if any of you know my hubby, he is a DIE HARD when it comes to hunting. As he is standing there, I see him shaking! Legs, hands....looking like Jello! Just a JIGGLIN! )

So the bull is coming towards us from the left, and he is just at the top of the hill, its about 7:30pm and so it is getting dark, but you still have good shooting light. All I could really see where the tops of his antlers in the sun. We are just standing there, and he walks in and is about 100 yards, we think he is a 6x6, but I can honestly say, I didn't even look at his antlers, and isn't even concerned about us. Ken says get ready. Then he keeps walking, bugling in response the the bulls in the canyon. He stops & Ken ranges him. 53 yards he tells me. I move my sight. Ken then precedes to tell me to shoot him. I said, I can't, he is staring at us. So he watches us for what feels like forever, and turns away, looks back & looks away, and lets out a bugle. As he is bugling, I draw back, aim at his front shoulder, and let 'er go! Mid bugle the elk turns tail & runs back the way he came! I see my arrow go straight at him, and he kind of hunches down. I immediately go through my shot sequence in my head, and remember feeling my string hit my shirt - ****!

Ken is jumping up and down, and I am smiling at him! We kiss & he says "Hun you did it!" Well we go & look for my arrow, and weren't able to find it. We mark everything & start looking for blood. By this time, it's dark! -

I find a spot, about the size of a writing pen & we are on the trail! Its good blood. Nothing gross in it, like guts or stomach juices. Just good blood. We are finding it high & low, it is coming off of his legs and everything, so I know I hit him good & are excited to keep tracking him! We ended up following him until we lost his trail at about 11:15pm & decided to head back to camp to get some dinner & get some sleep.

Well there were two ways out. Long & easy or short & steep - which would also put us right behind our camp. We opted for the short & steep. We bush whacked our way to camp. Up & out, through some nasty choke cherry bushes but made it!

The next day, we get to the last spot at about 8:30 am & had troubles figuring out where he went. We had figured he went up the long & easy way out of the canyon....boy were we wrong. 

To our shock and amazement, we pretty much, not knowing, followed him up the short & steep hill we climbed out of to get back to camp, the night before. We followed the trail for another 2 hours. And at about 10:30am stumbled upon his bed, where he had bedded down for, for the night, and hopefully to die. But we had walked with in 30 to 50 yards of it the night before. Most likely scaring him up & out of the bed. All we found was a BIG pile of blood, that had coagulated. Super discouraged, we look for more signs.

- Side Note - For those of you that are 'Non- hunters' alot of times, once an elk is moved out of its bed after it has been wounded/hit they get like a "second wind" they can go for MILES! And alot of times, will live for quite a while.

We find about 4 spots so he head in that direction looking for more signs. Nothing. So after about 1.5 hours we start a grid pattern looking for blood, body, hoof prints, anything.Mind you we are hiking/looking through bushes that are about 4 feet tall & so thick! So even if he were to be dead, we would have to stumble upon him perfectly to probably find him

Ken decides to head back to the bedded area & look around one more time. He calls me about 40 minutes later over radio & say he found more blood & to come back. I hike back & he precedes to show me & explain to me what he thinks the elk does. So we start following the trail, and are finding tiny, tiny amounts of blood. After about another 2 hours hunched over looking for the impossible, we decided to head off down the canyon, doing grid pattern searches again, looking for blood, body, hoof prints, anything to see if we can see him. Well we make it all the way to the bottom & find nothing. We decide to go to the watering holes/wallows & see if he maybe stopped there. We get there, and see nothing. Not really fresh signs of elk. No blood. Nothing.

Well it is now about 4:00pm & have done everything we could think of that we think the elk would have done. As we stand on the side of the mountain, Ken says, "I think he is gone. I think we should come back once all the leaves have fallen off of the trees & bushes & see if we can see his carcass." this being said, I start to cry. So many emotions, but pure disappointment.

We decide that this is the route we are going to take.

It is a bittersweet moment.


I had so much fun in this hunt. I have grown so much, and have become more patient - and understanding as far as hunting is concerned.

I have to give those die hard elk hunters a huge thumbs up for what you boys/girls like to chase! They are an amazing animal, and I now understand the chase!

I hope to go back in October, once the leaves have fallen off of the trees and bushes....before the snow, and do some glassing to see if we can retrieve his antlers. That would be a perfect end to my hunt.

Thanks to all that read this. I am sorry that it is so long!

Happy hunting,

Amity


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice story and hope ya find him.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx for the read. I am glad that you feel somewhat fulfilled in the chase. Hopefully you can claim a nice set of antlers.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Great story! 

Writing the story helps ease the frustration. You'll be able to read this story in the future and remember the feelings and excitement you felt. I went through something very similar last year and it was enough to never want to pick up a bow again. Then by the time this season rolled around I was so excited for the hunt that I took a cast off of my arm and shot my bow with a broken wrist. :lol:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

AWESOME....let us know if you find him!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the story. I was wondering how you guys did. I wish you luck on finding it, that would be sweet.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

What an awesome story. Sound like you two hunted hard. I'm sorry it didn't all come together for you.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

No luck yet. Now that the rifle hunts are over and the leaves are finally off the trees I need to go take one more look.


----------

